# book, magazine, newspaper



## kloie

How would you say the following in your language?

Book
Magazine
Newspaper

Serbian
Knjiga
Casopis
Novine


----------



## ger4

German (only the most basic words):

book_ - *Buch*_
magazine_ - *Zeitschrift*_
newspaper_ - *Zeitung*
_
_Zeit = _'time' 
_Schrift = _'writing', 'script'


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech the most basic words are:

book - *kniha*
magazine - *časopis*
newspaper - *noviny*


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Book: MoGr neut. noun *«βιβλίο»* [viˈvli.o] --> _book_ < ByzGr neut. noun *«βιβλίον» biblíon*, diminutive of the Classical fem. noun  *«βίβλος» bíblŏs*, also *«βίμβλις» bímblis* (fem.) & *«βύβλος» búblŏs* (fem.) --> _the Egyptian papyrus, papyrus stalks, bark, roll, paper_. The name probably derives from the Phoenician city known to the ancient Greeks as *«Βύβλος» Búblŏs* (fem.) < Phoen. *Gebal/Gbl*, Akk. *Gublu*, from where the Greeks imported papyrus stalks.
Magazine: MoGr neut. *«περιοδικό»* [peɾi.oðiˈko] --> _periodical_ calqued from the Fr. *périodique* which in turn comes from the neuter of the Classical Gr. adj. *«περιοδικός, -κὴ, -κόν» pĕrĭŏdikós* (masc.), *pĕrĭŏdikḕ* (fem.), *pĕrĭŏdikón* (neut.) --> _periodical, recurrent, intermittent_ < Classical fem. noun *«περίοδος» pĕríŏdŏs* --> lit. _going round, marching round_, metaph. _periodic recurrence, cycle of events_ < compound; Classical prefix, and adverb *«πέρι» pérĭ* --> _around, round, excessively, quite, by, at, concerning_ (PIE *per- _to cross, pass_ cf Skt. परि (pári), _about, around_, Lat. per, Lith. per, Proto-Germanic *furi > Ger. für, Eng./D./Nor. for, Dt. (dialectal) veur, Isl. fyrir, Swe. för) + Classical fem. noun *«ὁδός» hŏdós* --> _road, street, ride, journey, march, course_ (PIE *sod- _course_ cf Proto-Slavic *xodъ, _motion, movement_ > Rus. ход, Ukr. хiд, Cz./Svk. chod, Pol. chód, OCS ходъ > BCS ход/hod, Bul. ход, Slo. hod).
Newspaper: MoGr fem. noun *«εφημερίδα»* [efimeˈɾiða] < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἐφημερίς» ĕpʰēmĕrís* (nom. sing.), *«ἐφημερίδος» ĕpʰēmĕrídŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _daily journal, calendar, diary_ < compound; Classical prefix, and adverb *«ἔπι» épĭ* --> _on it, at it_ (PIE *h₁epi- _on_ cf Skt. अपि (ápi), _also_, Av. aipi, _also_, Arm. եվ (ew), _also, and_) + Classical fem. noun *«ἡμέρα» hēmérā* --> _day_ (PIE *Heh₂mer- _day_ cf Arm. օր (awr), _day_).


----------



## Dymn

Catalan:
book - _*llibre*_
magazine - _*revista*_
newspaper - _*diari*_

Spanish:
book - _*libro*_
magazine - _*revista*_
newspaper - _*periódico*_, _*diario
*
Revista: re- _'back, again' + _vista _'view'
_Diari(o): _'daily'
_Periódico: _from Latin _periodicus _'cyclical', see Greek above


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
Книга /kniga/
Журнал /jurnal/
Газета /gazeta/


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
本hon - book (or 書sho - book, tome; *rarely used) 
雑誌zasshi - miscellaneous booklet(the idea is a book or magazine every piece of information is involved, in reality this word indicates a general magazine that easily comes to mind)
新聞shinbun - new-hearing(I guess it stemmed from an English word, *news*)


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

book: كتاب (MSA "kitaab"; PA "ktaab")
magazine: مجلة (MSA "majalla"; PA "majalle")
newspaper: جريدة (MSA "jariida"; PA "jariide") or صحيفة ("SaHiifa"; MSA only)

MSA = Modern Standard Arabic
PA = Palestinian Arabic

My impression is that for "newspaper," صحيفة is more common than جريدة in MSA.


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
書[ʂu]=book
雜誌[t͡saʈ͡ʂɨ] (miscellaneous note)=magazine
報紙[paʊʈ͡ʂɨ] (reporting paper)=newspaper


----------



## ger4

Lower Sorbian / Upper Sorbian:
book - _knigła / kniha   _
magazine - _casopis / časopis _
newspaper - _casnik* / nowiny
_
_knigła_: Lower Sorbian g <> Upper Sorbian h 
_casopis, casnik_: Lower Sorbian often has c where Upper S. has č 
* EDIT: also used for some weekly publications (e.g. the _Nowy Casnik_)


----------



## eli7

Book   = کتاب
Magazine =  مجله
Newspaper =  روزنامه


----------



## Armas

Finnish

book = *kirja*
magazine = *aikakauslehti* < *aika* "time", *kausi* "period", *lehti* "leaf"
newspaper = *sanomalehti*, < *sanoma* "message, news"


----------



## rebrafi

Portuguese
Book= livro
Magazine= revista
Newspaper= jornal


----------



## ger4

(1) book (2) magazine (3) newspaper

Estonian
(1) _raamat_ < Russian _gramota_ < Greek
(2) _ajakiri_ "time's-writing"
(3) _ajaleht_ "time's-leaf"

Latvian
(1) _grāmata_ < Russian < Greek
(2) _žurnāls_ < journal
(3) _laikraksts _"time's-writing"

Danish
(1) _bog_
(2) _tidsskrift_ "time's-writing"
(3a) _dagblad_ "day-leaf"
(3b) _avis_
(3c) _avisblad_


----------



## 810senior

Holger2014 said:


> Danish
> (1) _bog_
> (2) _tidsskrift_ "time's-writing"
> (3a) _dagblad_ "day-leaf"
> (3b) _avis_
> (3c) _avisblad_



Can I ask you of the difference between 3a-c? (it seems like they're just the synonym of _dagblad_, newspaper)


----------



## ger4

Yes, I think they are synonyms. _Dagblad_ is a bit more specific (it always means a 'daily newspaper'), _avis_ normally means the same but is a little bit more general (a news bulletin on the radio is called _radioavis_, for example). _Avisblad_ sounds more old-fashioned. Perhaps native speakers can see more nuances.


----------



## 810senior

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## alcohollica

Turkish:

Betik or Bitig (We mostly use kitap for book but, kitap is Arabic word)
Magazin
Gazete


----------



## Nawaq

_Livre_, "book"
_Magazine_, _revue_, "magazine"
_Journal_, "newpaper"

*(French)*


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*книга* - book
*списание* - magazine
*весник* - newspaper


----------



## vietanht

Greek -
Arabic -
Japanese –
French - nous sommes tous pareils
Italian – Siamo tutti uguali
German - Wir sind alle gleich
Spanish – Todos somos iguales
Latin -
Hindu -
Dutch - we zijn allemaal hetzelfde
Mandarin
Portuguese - Somos todos iguais
Norwegian - 
Danish – vi er alle ens


----------



## Christo Tamarin

123xyz said:


> Macedonian:
> 
> *книга* - book
> *списание* - magazine
> *весник* - newspaper


The same in Bulgarian. Тhe third word: *весник* in speech, *вестник *by orthography.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

book = *libro*
magazine = *magazino, revuo*
newspaper = *ĵurnalo*


----------



## rebrafi

vietanht said:


> Greek -
> Arabic -
> Japanese –
> French - nous sommes tous pareils
> Italian – Siamo tutti uguali
> German - Wir sind alle gleich
> Spanish – Todos somos iguales
> Latin -Omnes aequales sumus
> Hindu -
> Dutch - we zijn allemaal hetzelfde
> Mandarin
> Portuguese - Somos todos iguais
> Norwegian -Vi er alle like
> Danish – vi er alle ens
> Indonesian- Kita semua sama


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh | Cornish:
*
llyfr* | *lyver *book < Latin _librum
_
*cylchgrawn* magazine < *cylch *circle + *crawn *store

*lyver* *termyn* magazine < *lyver *book + *termyn *time, period (Think "periodical" in English.)

*papur newydd | paper nowodhow *newspaper < Middle English _papur(e)_,_ papir(e_), _paper_ _+ _*newydd* | *nowodhow *new(s)


----------



## rebrafi

spindlemoss said:


> Welsh | Cornish:
> *
> llyfr* | *lyver *book < Latin _librum
> _
> *cylchgrawn* magazine < *cylch *circle + *crawn *store
> 
> *lyver* *termyn* magazine < *lyver *book + *termyn *time, period (Think "periodical" in English.)
> 
> *papur newydd | paper nowodhow *newspaper < Middle English _papur(e)_,_ papir(e_), _paper_ _+ _*newydd* | *nowodhow *new(s)



Thanks


----------



## KalAlbè

*Haitian Creole:*
Book = *Liv*
Magazine = *Revi*
Newspaper = *Jounal*


----------



## spindlemoss

rebrafi said:


> Thanks



Croeso / Heb grev / De nada


----------



## rebrafi

KalAlbè said:


> *Haitian Creole:*
> Book = *Liv*
> Magazine = *Revi*
> Newspaper = *Jounal*


mersi


----------



## KalAlbè

rebrafi said:


> mersi


Padekwa.


----------

